# panama city pier



## Redneckracoon (Jun 8, 2011)

anything happening out there? might hit it this week...


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Its been slow. Very few pompano and some mixed in sheepshead with Reds and Blacks cruising the surf. The weather has been crap making fishing difficult. There is stuff to catch just nothing in great abundance.

I think its going to be rough this weekend.


----------

